# fall walleye wading



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

anyone do it? i have had some of my best evenings wading for eyes in mid october, throwing rapalas. the action was every bit as good as the spring, though the feeding binge didn't last quite as long. that full moon in october is magic. feeling the itch now. in the spots that i fish in n.e. ohio, the smallmouth also turn on about the same time. pigs rooting in the shallows.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't wade, but I bank fish for Gators on the flats of my local lake and do very well with Berkley Frenzy Flicker cranks and Keitech swimbaits. The best times are Spring and Fall and at nights during the summer.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

rap how you been?from oct. till dec.with the week of deer gun season being the best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

tree, where the heck have you been? man, i miss your posts on pymy. hey, during that same period, some mighty big perch move in also. i caught my largest ever at padanarum a couple of years ago. glad to see you are still around.


----------

